# Anchor a gazebo without drilling into concrete



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

That thing is an air-foil just waiting to launch to a cross-town destination. I think I would be drilling the concrete.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

diynonstop said:


> We have a 10x12 canvas top gazebo with a steel frame. My husband refuses to drill into the newly pour concrete slab.
> I was thinking we could anchor it down by using 35 pound concrete planters filled with play sand and river rock, and topping it with 3 inch think flagstone pieces. Maybe even put sand inside the bottom 1/3 of the hollow gazebo legs. This would probably bring the weigh to around 100 pounds per leg. Felt confident this would work. But … Last night it stormed and I heard the wind ripping across the house. Maybe 30 mph winds. I fear 100 pounds per leg wouldn’t be enough. Neighbor has the same one bolted down to concrete and it was fine. Cant make a mistake because if this thing breaks free it will end up in the pool tearing the new pool liner $$$$.
> How much weight would be enough? Other ideas on how to weigh it down?


Maybe he is waiting until the concrete cures some more.
Mother nature can get very angry sometimes.


----------



## finejob (May 28, 2014)

Can we see some pictures? You may be able to run some wire rope from the top of the gazebo and tie it down to some steel ground screws or posts set in the ground with cement. Is there space close to the gazebo you can dig in?


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Tell him that that structure is a liability waiting for a lawsuit. Short anchor in the slab will not resist long term movements and upward wind thrust. 
It may work if you can move the legs into a planter, fill 12" with concrete then fill with gravel. Drill holes in the sides for drain.


----------



## diynonstop (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the advice! So I ended up letting him have his way. We used HEAVY concrete planters, filled with concrete and topped with river rock. Guessing around 150 pounds on each leg. It stormed the other day - Super storm winds and rain from every direction and hail... I ran out and closed the curtains on the gazebo. With the curtains closed it held. With the curtains open, I believe it would have moved. 
All I got to say is, I will never leave the house and forget to zip up that gazebo. It won't be my fault if it moves.
Heres a picture.


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

I had a 1200 gallon polyethylene storage tank sitting on my driveway for a month.. It was about 6 feet in diameter and about 7-1/2 feet tall.. It weighs about 150 lbs empty and wasn't anchored to anything at all. 

We had 50 to 60 mph winds and it never moved an inch... The round shape causes a high pressure zone on the down wind side that pushes back... 

Closing your windows on your gazebo is probably what saved it.


----------



## diynonstop (Apr 8, 2013)

update. The planters have worked ONLY because I keep it gazebo zipped up when not in use. After a really bad storm I can see where it has moved 1 or 2 inches. We had to replace the canvas after 3 years because it shredded during a storm.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I had one of those. The anchoring held fine, the wind bent the frame over.


----------

